# Carbon Earth vs GreenTRX vs Clarus Pro Screamin Green



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

So last year I used Carbon Earth line and was pleased with the results on my Bermuda, however I'm not sure what's going on with them right now or if they will be ready for the new season.

I'm giving serious consideration to the GreenTRX line which has 3 new NPK products based off the original which are GreenTRX 90/75/60.

Clarus Pro Screamin' Green Is another good option.

I have access to Ewing so both the GreenTRX and Clarus line are readily available and cost is comparable.

So my question is for the guys that have used both the GreenTRX and Clarus Screamin Line which one did you prefer based on the results?

Has Anyone heard from Matt I hope everything is ok.


----------

